# 9.3 not supported by VMWare



## rudysanford (Sep 8, 2014)

The compatibility guide lists 9.3 as “No Longer Supported”.  

http://www.vmware.com/resources/compati ... tConfig=16  shows a start and end of support as both being on July 30, 2014.  A question about this was posted at http://blogs.vmware.com/guestosguide/20 ... d-9-3.html , but there is no response.

Is anyone aware of why 9.3 is no longer supported by VMWare?


----------



## c083d4 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know exactly why, but when I tried to install it on the latest version of VMware and after finishing the installation I couldn't boot FreeBSD, apparently VMware doesn't recognize the installation, because it doesn't even show me any kind of errors, it just doesn't boot.


----------

